# Yamaha YSP-1400 Digital Sound Projector Review Discussion Thread



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

In a perfect world, everyone in search of good quality home theater audio would have the space and budget for a modern receiver, five or more separate speakers, and a big subwoofer (maybe two). Although Yamaha offers all of these things, they also know it can be tricky to get the same effect with a smaller budget and an non-uniform room. Although the idea of a soundbar is nothing new, Yamaha has taken its own approach, using what they call Digital Sound Projector technology. It uses a bunch of tiny speakers to send beams all around the room, as though you have five separate speakers placed in a surround sound configuration. Sound too "sci-fi" to be true? Maybe. Does it work? Actually yes. Better than traditional soundbars? That depends, but maybe.

Read The Full Review


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Seems like an interesting take on the traditional soundbar. Thanks for posting that review Peter.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice job, Peter!

I listened to Yamaha's first effort, I believe it was, about 5-6 years ago. It was around $700 and did a very good job of simulating a surround performance.


----------



## Alasdair12 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi

I am new to this forum, I have read a few forum threads and you guys seem to have a lot of useful information. Although I'm struggling to find the information I require so sorry if someone has covered this before.

I have a Yamaha YSP-1400 soundbar, which is great but I felt the base was a bit week so I have bought an external subwoofer to go with it (Q accoustic 2070si). Unfortunately I seem to be unable to get them to work togeather. 

So my first question are these two systems compatible? Question 2 if they are does anyone have an idiots guide to connecting them togeather?

I have the Sub attached to the Mains power
Crossover set to Av 
Phase set to 0°
Sound Mode Av
Phase invert 0°
Auto on Sensitivity I've tried Med and High
Speaker type Sealed
I have the Analog cable connected to Line input IN Left / Mono (I have also tried IN Right).

The Yamaha YSP-1400 the cable goes in to subwoofer out. I have tried turning the soundbar off and then holding "-" (subwoofer volume) until the soundbar turns itself on. I have also tried doing this when the soundbar is already on.

I have tried playing sound through the TV and also bluetoothed from phone to the soundbar

Sorry that my first post is a question and not a helpful comment

Hope you guys / girls can help

Cheers Al


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Al. Welcome. 
I didn't notice in your settings list. Where is the gain set?
I'm trying to find a good picture of the back panel.


----------



## Alasdair12 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm not sure what you mean by "gain", the voltage setting has the two lines to the left I think (230V) which is standard for the UK, this was preset by the shop


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry. Sometimes volume is referred to as gain. That's what I was wondering.


----------



## Alasdair12 (Dec 16, 2014)

I have varied the gain I started with it in the centre. There is no change when adjusting. The green light stays on tho showing the signal is being received from the sound at to the Sub. I have spoken with the retailer and they think the sub might be faulty. Hopefully will get it fixed/changed at the shop. Cheers for trying to help


----------

